# Slip leads



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone got any thoughts re good or bad and why?

On the choke chain thread they have been mentioned a few times, and surely the actual principle of them is the same, but is a slip lead more acceptable, and if so, why?

Just a bit puzzled:confused1:


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

can recommend these

3 Peaks Black Ascent Slip Dog Lead | Pets at Home

great lead, has some elasticity in it though pulls tight and releases very quickly due to the metal hoop. Its nice and soft, grippy and not too thin to burn. Bit of a bargin for 6.99 to be honest Tinsley

edit.
ahhh actualy just read your post lol - whilst the above is good - i do actually find them better to use than collar and lead - the corrections 'tugs' seem to keep them much better at heel. Worth trying in my book, ive only just started using it too  You can pack them into your pocket very quickly too


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

james1 said:


> can recommend these
> 
> 3 Peaks Black Ascent Slip Dog Lead | Pets at Home
> 
> ...


Thanks wil definitely look into those! Someone I know, believes a slip lead shouldn't have elasticity as it delays when the 'tug' comes and isn't as effective, what's your take on that?

Its just so confusing with what to use, I'm not sure how a slip lead differs from a choke collar as in both are loose the majority of the time or should be etc, do you think they are similar its just the material they are made from which is different?


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

yes i can see their point. to be honest if your making the tug it goes tight - thats it. Its got about 1cm of give in - it may simply be to help you instead of being a srtaight piece of rope. I find it works very well. 
The regular slip leads are just rope - i suppose it depends on which you buy but the metal hoop works fantastically at contracting/expanding - its a whole lot better in my view - the only issue is him not having a collar but he is house bound, I dont know how a collar would work with them once he gets to go outside


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

sorry tinsley - i should really get some sleep im not reading your posts at all. 

"any difference between this and a choke collar" probably not in use - the only practacle difference i can mention is it packs away very small and is light in comparison to regular leads. You can also create a hoop with it effectively making a head collar going over their nose ... which may lessen the amount you take out again.. 
will let someone else anwer now as im not making sense lol


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

james1 said:


> sorry tinsley - i should really get some sleep im not reading your posts at all.
> 
> "any difference between this and a choke collar" probably not in use - the only practacle difference i can mention is it packs away very small and is light in comparison to regular leads. You can also create a hoop with it effectively making a head collar going over their nose ... which may lessen the amount you take out again..
> will let someone else anwer now as im not making sense lol


You are making sense, thanks 

It seems like slips are more widely accepted, I suppose some, like the one you posted are kinder than others. I've got one which is quite taught and doesn't give and one which is made out of soft rope which does give. Will take him out in the other one later and see which he is better with..! May just get that one from [email protected] too...


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

the non elastic ones to me - if they do pull (which they will at some point) will only burn your hand in my thinking. This one doesnt ... as i say ive only been using it a few weeks - but hes much more controllable, there seems to be a lot more feel in it for some reason


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

james1 said:


> the non elastic ones to me - if they do pull (which they will at some point) will only burn your hand in my thinking. This one doesnt ... as i say ive only been using it a few weeks - but hes much more controllable, there seems to be a lot more feel in it for some reason


One of the ones I have is spliced like this one, its actually got a fair bit of give and is quite soft to hold and things, but it is a bit tatty now so may move on to the one you've tried!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

to be honest i dont shop at pets at home for things like this, it was just lucky they had one in when i was looking - i was in a rush for one. Have a look at them before you order online - i think its very good though, it sort of has a neoprene feel though is nylon, if you know what I mean


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

I use one for my dog. 

I wouldn't use one on a dog who didn't have a clue about walking nicely by your side, for the same reason I wouldn't use a check chain - but I like the fact they go SO loose when the dog IS by your side. Also, as James says, you can make a sort of figure of eight loop and put it over the nose, which works pretty much the same as a Halti/Canny Collar etc (which I wish I'd known before forking out on so many different headcollars  )


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I carry slip leads when allowing my dogs to free run in the woods etc but to me they are just restraints, to use if neccessary as a temporary control measure, not for walking a dog regularly on down the street etc - they have normal leads for that. Just my opinion.


----------



## healpro (Mar 11, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> I use one for my dog.
> 
> I wouldn't use one on a dog who didn't have a clue about walking nicely by your side, for the same reason I wouldn't use a check chain - but I like the fact they go SO loose when the dog IS by your side. Also, as James says, you can make a sort of figure of eight loop and put it over the nose, which works pretty much the same as a Halti/Canny Collar etc (which I wish I'd known before forking out on so many different headcollars  )


Do you know how to do this collie P?
Anyone got a picture showing it looped over the nose - I have one and would like to try this


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

healpro said:


> Do you know how to do this collie P?
> Anyone got a picture showing it looped over the nose - I have one and would like to try this


I will take a piccie, give me two mins :thumbup:


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Make the bit round the neck REALLY loose.

Pull the front bit forward.

Twist once.

Slip over nose.

Arrange so it's neat and not going in the dog's eyes (in fact I find it goes near the eyes less than some headcollars).

But photos will probably help more


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Here you go Healpro! Ignore the pained expressions he's waiting to go walkies 

You literally put the stopper near the handle, pull a big amount of lead in front of the dog, twist it and slip it over the nose, then reposition your stopper :thumbup: And excuse the baggy dressing gown I'm so cold


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Slip leads are used extensively by those with working dogs (not that mine are I hasten to add); you can get them in nylon rope, or leather - rolled or flat. Mine don't have a stop on, which prevents the loop from becoming large enough for a dog to pull out of. 

But to be fair, people who work their dogs generally have them trained to heel with or without a lead; I wouldn't advise a slip lead to anyone with a dog that didn't walk nicely to heel generally. 

The principal behind the slip lead is that it should run from your hand, over their neck, around and under to the ring that joins the end to the lead, if you put it on the wrong way, as with a choke, it won't loosen, when they're walking nicely to heel.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Slip leads are used extensively by those with working dogs (not that mine are I hasten to add); you can get them in nylon rope, or leather - rolled or flat. Mine don't have a stop on, which prevents the loop from becoming large enough for a dog to pull out of.
> 
> But to be fair, people who work their dogs generally have them trained to heel with or without a lead; I wouldn't advise a slip lead to anyone with a dog that didn't walk nicely to heel generally.
> 
> The principal behind the slip lead is that it should run from your hand, over their neck, around and under to the ring that joins the end to the lead, if you put it on the wrong way, as with a choke, it won't loosen, when they're walking nicely to heel.


Most do train them to heel with slip leads though, don't they? Do you think that's alright or not, and would you use a regular collar/lead until it was sorted and then move up to a slip?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

We keep them at the kennels as a nice quick way of putting a lead on, I wouldnt use one as my main lead for Sabre to be honest, I dont think they are long enough once you use the bit for the neck! I wouldnt say they were great for training either, when I used to go to training classes, they wouldnt let you train with them, you had to have collar and lead. Half-check collars IMO are the best thing for training to heal, if of course you do them up tight enough which most people dont! lol!

I *always* keep one in my car, just incase of stray dogs, or if i have to take Sabre somewhere quickly.

*Heidi*


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Anyone got any thoughts re good or bad and why?
> 
> On the choke chain thread they have been mentioned a few times, and surely the actual principle of them is the same, but is a slip lead more acceptable, and if so, why?


i am still getting used to yer new avatar, hun...  
its a lot harder to pick U out of all the other Golden-wannabees :lol:

theres a distinct difference between the UK-style slip-LEAD which more resembles a horse-lead, being thick, round + soft, 
and the USA-kennel-lead which is often used by shelters + vets, which is HORRIBLE - 
thin, flat, knife-like edges, SHORT - typically only 3 to 4-ft long 
60 Pack Bulk Nylon Kennel Slip Style Dog Leads - Dog Supplies 
they are usually only 1/2-inch wide and may be as narrow as 3/8th-inch wide - 
they immediately bury themselves in the neck of the dog, and can slice the $%#@ out of the unwary handler if the dog pulls.

these are often given-away free by vets, groomers, shelters, etc, but i regard them as anathema - 
they are CHEAP, useless, dangerous for dog + handler or anyone nearby (the dog may slice the $%#@ outta U and assault someone while U are still trying to stop the bleeding... ) 
and last but not least,... these are the sort of slip-leads Cesar used to use when he first aired his TV-program. 
the *only* advantage of them is low-cost - as low as 40-cents each when bought by 1,000-pack bulk. 
*i hate them with a deathless passion.* 
i have had my hands cut so often its insane to even THINK of touching one, unless it is NOT on a dog... 
nowadays i carry my own leashes, the rescues can use whatever cr*p they like, the shelter-staff are on their own! :lol:

slip-COLLARS are precisely the same as a choke-chain except for the material - 2 welded-rings are connected 
by thin, round nylon-tube fabric (rather than chain-links); 
often filled with a polypropylene batting to make it round vs empty / flat.

they do not RATTLE in advance of drawing-shut, which means the dog has no audible warning before they tighten; 
they are thin and thus exert maximum-force over a minimal area. 
once tightened, it is hard to get the slip-collar to ** loosen ** as unlike a chain, it has minimal weight for its length. 
so the tightened-collar tends to hang-up + stay tight, not open + relax once tension on the leash slackens.

i dislike them just as much as choke-chains, and for the same reasons - 
there are much better tools without all the downsides of pain, danger to dogs, etc.

a nice fat kind-to-hands cotton-rope Brit Slip-lead however can be very comfy for the dog, 
safe for both handler + dog, and is nice to have around as a spare for loose-dogs; 
since any free-roaming dogs may or may not have collars, or if they HAVE a collar may not let U clip a leash to it, 
this solves the problem nicely.

the equally-fat NYLON Brit-slip-leads are however not as nice to hands - 
the dogs do not suffer, but the handler can get a wicked burn if the dog suddenly yanks the lead.  ow...

i have also in an emergency, taken an inch-wide flat nylon leash, dropped the clip thru the wrist-loop, and used THAT 
as a slip-lead; being so much wider, it is safe for any but true *giants* over 120#, and since its 6-ft long, i can also throw 
a bight across the dogs forechest to prevent them lunging or bolting, which is helpful (only for forward motion - if they BOLT 
to the rear, then the chest-strap avails me naught.)

cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## healpro (Mar 11, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Here you go Healpro! Ignore the pained expressions he's waiting to go walkies
> 
> You literally put the stopper near the handle, pull a big amount of lead in front of the dog, twist it and slip it over the nose, then reposition your stopper :thumbup: And excuse the baggy dressing gown I'm so cold


thanks tinsley, that is most helpful.
I am in the process of teaching heel indoors, yet to try it on walks, I have a slip lead I bought for a GSP (adult) we briefly rehomed in Nov. Finn our puppy is 16 weeks old and I have been considering buying a halti or similar for the pulling we get on our second walk of the day which is more on lead than other walk.
Will looping the slip lead like this help with pulling?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

healpro said:


> thanks tinsley, that is most helpful.
> I am in the process of teaching heel indoors, yet to try it on walks, I have a slip lead I bought for a GSP (adult) we briefly rehomed in Nov. Finn our puppy is 16 weeks old and I have been considering buying a halti or similar for the pulling we get on our second walk of the day which is more on lead than other walk.
> Will looping the slip lead like this help with pulling?


I'm not too sure to be honest, I know people who do use them for pulling but it isn't something I have done myself. I did use a Canny Collar and it does seem the same mechanism re putting pressure on the nose but I think it will also tighten around the neck so I'd probably want a nice soft and chunky slip lead to practice it with, like the one I had in the photos its quite nice and chunky whereas I've got a thinner one which I think would be a bit harsh for his nose. I usually try them on my arms and neck sometimes anyway to decide if its a bit too harsh a lead etc, some I looked at were quite sharp and I really didn't like them but others are kinder, like Terry is saying.

Thanks to you too Terry, might have to change my avatar back :laugh:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Thanks to you too Terry, might have to change my avatar back :laugh:


sorry  i could not tell what it was, but by golly it was DISTINCTIVE :lol: 
it was - what? -- 3-mos? and U said it was *michael jackson* and by golly, i BLEW * UP the magnification, 
and dogged if that metallic sorta-glove shape like a space-glove :laugh: didn;t morph into a man in black leather under lights! 
amazing... :lol: the metallic-looking part was the dull shine off the black-leather. 

but even when i had zero-idea WHAT it was, i knew who it represented! :thumbsup:  
but don;t change on my account, PLease!  U love Ur dog as an avatar? GO for it!

cheers, hun - pleasant dreams, UK.... 
Singing: ~~dah-dah-dummm, dah-dah-dummm... hmm-hmm-hmm-hmm... ~~

_shhhh....  
- terry _


----------

